# 15 gallon shrimp tank



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Keeping shrimp in a tank that's only 1 month old is a risk, but pretty tank! I would add another piece of hardscape on the left to make the tank look bigger. 

Can you specify the type of Aqualight fixture and the litte feet you are using? Is that a stable construction. I have a 15g tank and wanted to go topless (no pun intended) for a long time.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats a great looking tank! I cant wait to buy some shrimp this weekend!


----------



## reefkeeper1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a link to the light at Marine Depot. I was able to buy two of them for under $40 each at Petco during a clearance sale: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?&vendor=&idProduct=ES08600&tab=2

I'm trying to have some carpet plants take over the area on the left, but thanks for the advice.


----------

